# Working through a browser.



## Roadwarrior (Sep 23, 2019)

Sitting here thinking about the ongoing discussion about buying a Chromebook.  Thoughts about applications or processes that I personally do on a computer be it laptop-tablet-desktop-smartphone,,,etc.  What things does the average user do that isn't browser-based?  I personally do have one application that I use that isn't through a browser, but other than that I can do everything else.  What do you do that isn't browser based?  So does it matter what OS you use?


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 23, 2019)

I use a word processor and spreadsheet programs, as well as managing/editing photos.   My husband has programs such as financial data and taxes.    We have Windows 10 and Apple computers, as well as iPads.   I owned a chromebook a few years ago but gave it to my grandson.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Sep 23, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> I use a word processor and spreadsheet programs, as well as managing/editing photos.   My husband has programs such as financial data and taxes.    We have Windows 10 and Apple computers, as well as iPads.   I owned a chromebook a few years ago but gave it to my grandson.


All the apps you mentioned can be accessed through a browser, I used tax programs until I retired then found that the free browser based ones met my needs.  Most brokerage houses are accessed through a browser /w gobs of tech apps to track your investments , Mint (personal finances) is browser based.  Have you ever used GIMP for photos?  The cloud is the new paradigm.  I'm not against Mac, or MS, I personally haven't found anything I can't do with Linux.  I guess it's just a personal choice, I say use what you want.  I guess I'm getting too frugal in my old age free is better for me.  Enjoy your choice.


----------



## C'est Moi (Sep 23, 2019)

Of course; these things are a personal choice.   You asked what I use that isn't browser based and I responded.   I don't care to use any cloud-based storage and I don't.   I also don't trust my finances on a cloud.   Besides, I can use any locally-installed programs without an internet connection.


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 24, 2019)

I have a desk-top which I only seem to use for my photos. Don't need to even connect to the internet for that.  It's just so much quicker to use the chromebook, although I'm concerned about my privacy. I've started browsing in guest mode as google now passes on your e-mail address to every site you visit, resulting in more spam.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 24, 2019)

Rosemarie said:


> I have a desk-top which I only seem to use for my photos. Don't need to even connect to the internet for that.  It's just so much quicker to use the chromebook, although I'm concerned about my privacy. I've started browsing in guest mode as google now passes on your e-mail address to every site you visit, resulting in more spam.


@Rosemarie I have not noticed any increase in spam mail since I got my Chromebook..


----------



## Rosemarie (Sep 24, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> @Rosemarie I have not noticed any increase in spam mail since I got my Chromebook..



I have. I now get spam (or promotions as they now call it) from sites I have visited but not given my e-mail address to. The e-mail is now part of the Chromebook's ID.


----------



## gennie (Sep 25, 2019)

I never had a computer or printer that worked well without a corded USB connection.  Wireless sometimes worked, sometimes didn't.  Might be operator error or lack of knowledge.  I'm totally self taught


----------

